# DAE not going good so far



## cosmicharlie (Dec 6, 2014)

I registered w/ DAE and asked a simple question about whether my lock off can be banked as 2 separate deposits. I got a auto reply saying they received my question and will get back with me shortly. That's been over a week and no actual response. 

I hear good things about them but if I can't get a simple question answered I wonder about when I have big issue.  

Should have come here first..I'm sure I'll find the answer or some kind person will share their input.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 6, 2014)

I can answer the question.  You can lock off.  DAE is season blind (doesn't matter what week you deposit, you can confirm any week available), but in North America, they are not size blind.  If you confirm into a larger unit you are subject to an additional fee.  There are also some promotional deposit bonuses that may require a minimum size to receive the bonus.



> Unit Size Upgrade Fees. DAE charges a Unit Size Upgrade Fee for DAE Members to receive an Exchange for a Resort Week for occupancy of 1 bedroom, 2 bedroom, 3 bedroom or larger Accommodations after depositing Resort Weeks for occupancy of Accommodations which are smaller than the Exchange Week confirmed. Therefore, DAE Members who deposit a Resort Week unit size, which is smaller than the Exchange Week confirmed unit size, shall be required to pay the applicable Unit Size Upgrade Fee. Unit Size upgrade Fees are based upon the number of bedrooms of the Accommodations which the DAE Member desires to occupy by virtue of an Exchange. The Unit Size Upgrade Fee is not due until the DAE Member’s Exchange Request has been confirmed (i.e., the DAE Member has received a Confirmed Exchange). The current Unit Size Upgrade Fees in North America are:
> Deposit
> Unit Size	 	1 Bedroom	2 Bedroom	3 Bedroom	4 Bedroom
> Studio	          $75	          $150	 $225	          $225
> ...


----------



## Gophesjo (Dec 6, 2014)

Give them a call.  I have never not gotten through.


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 7, 2014)

Gophesjo said:


> Give them a call.  I have never not gotten through.



Calling is best.  They are super nice.


----------



## cosmicharlie (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks for the replies!!  It's a 4 bedroom lock off so split into 2 BR each and it's usually just my wife and I, so I'm not worried about upgrading to anything bigger. It appears that I can but I would like to hear from them.


----------



## Ask DAE (Dec 8, 2014)

*Hello from DAE*

Hello - Thank you for your inquiry and our apologies for not contacting you sooner. If you would email our Exchange Team Leader Brandon Layne (brandon.layne@daelive.com) - or call him at 800-468-1799 I would like to make sure we help you appropriately. 

As for your question, yes you can split your unit and make 2 deposits if you'd like. As mentioned in another post here, you would just want to consider the size of unit you want in exchange when considering whether you want to deposit a 2 bdrm or a 1 bdrm and a studio. We appreciate your question and concern - we try to make all call backs promptly, Let Brandon know who you are and we can offer you 25% off of your next exchange. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 8, 2014)

Ask DAE said:


> Hello - Thank you for your inquiry and our apologies for not contacting you sooner. If you would email our Exchange Team Leader Brandon Layne (brandon.layne@daelive.com) - or call him at 800-468-1799 I would like to make sure we help you appropriately.
> 
> As for your question, yes you can split your unit and make 2 deposits if you'd like. As mentioned in another post here, you would just want to consider the size of unit you want in exchange when considering whether you want to deposit a 2 bdrm or a 1 bdrm and a studio. We appreciate your question and concern - we try to make all call backs promptly, Let Brandon know who you are and we can offer you 25% off of your next exchange.
> 
> Thanks again.



Wow,  I for one am impressed with your customer service...


----------



## Gophesjo (Dec 8, 2014)

Is it any wonder, considering the ever increasing costs of the big companies in this business, RCI especially, that the independents are seeing good growth and increasing inventory?  Kudos to you, DAE.

PS - I am not fishing for a discount, and would not take one for this post if one were offered.


----------



## cosmicharlie (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone specially DAE for instilling some confidence in your services. I will call and make my deposit if it's not too late; which brings up another question. Is there a cut off on when to make the deposit? Mine is week 5 2015 which is approximately 6 weeks away.....I know...I know should have planned better, but time flies the older I get.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 10, 2014)

check the website- there is a cutoff-I forget what it is.


----------

